

Show HN: VoilaNorbert, find anyone email address - cx42net
https://www.voilanorbert.com

======
cx42net
Hey guys,

I wanted to share Voila Norbert with you and have your feedback. We launched
this project about a year ago, and we built it in less than two days (just a
minimal product for us). We then forgot about it and left it as is.

But a month ago, someone posted it on Product Hunt
([http://www.producthunt.com/posts/viola-
norbert](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/viola-norbert)) and it received
quite a great amount of people. Since then, our project is featured on many
other popular website, including (at our greatest surprise), LifeHacker!
([http://lifehacker.com/norbert-finds-and-verifies-peoples-
ema...](http://lifehacker.com/norbert-finds-and-verifies-peoples-email-
addresses-1653163235)).

We had in mind to rework the project, fix the false positives, check for
catch-all and improve the UI along the way, and it's finally done and online
now. We also took the opportunity to implement some paid versions for those
who wants more. Maybe it'll work, maybe no, we'll see that in the future.

The mobile version is not yet ready but should be implemented pretty soon.

I think it's time to share it with the Hacker News community, hence the post
:)

